
Statement on Justice Department Allegations - el_duderino
https://theintercept.com/2017/06/06/statement-on-justice-department-allegations/
======
wand3r
This whole thing is so weird IDK what to believe.

~~~
zzalpha
What's weird about it? I am honestly not sure. I know the broad strokes of the
story, and nothing so far sounded too outlandish, but I haven't researched it
in depth.

